# bad ride with loweing springs



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

Has anyone with a ser specv lowered the car? Do you get a bad ride if you just change out the springs? Or do you need to replace other components of the supension for a smoother factory like ride?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Somebody move this. General, suspension, or B15 would be good choices, just not the section for N/A engine buildup


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

You need better shocks to go w/ the springs or you will likely get a crappy ride and ruin your shocks pretty fast.


----------

